# New Tool Purchase



## Sawdust4Blood (Feb 16, 2010)

I've had on of these for a couple of years and love it. I've never had any issues with mine. Keep things tuned up and don't get too aggressive trying to take too much off in a single pass and I think that it will treat you right. Personally, I feel that the blades last long enough and the cost of the replacements is reasonable enough (though they aren't by any means free) that you'd have to be a real heavy user of it before there'd be much value in worrying about re-sharpening blades.


----------



## Bigjoemann (Feb 12, 2011)

I have been waiting for this unit to go on sale for almost a year now. Looks like I might have to bite the bullet and get it from Amazon for ~$375. I would love to see what you paid for it!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm making a new maple cabinet and countertop for the bathroom this week. Lately my 734 has been tripping the circuit protector after about 30 minutes of planing. This indicates time for a blade change. It's my first change after a couple years. I have receipts from Highland Hardwoods for my wood purchases. I almost always purchase it RGS (un-planed) and joint and plane it myself. My receipts total about 2500 bd/ft of Mostly red oak, some mahogany and maple. To me that's a lot of wood for one set of knives. And that's just one side of the knives.

The blade change (rotation) was easy. You remove the tool tray with the T wrench and two screws and it exposes the rows of screws that hold on the blades. Remove the screws and use the handle of the T wrench (which has magnets in it) to life the blade and turn it around. It aligns on two pins. Replace the screws. Very easy but tedious as there are about 10 screws on each of three blades. The screws came out well for me and I put through a piece of oak… smooth the fist time. Actually no adjustment needed or possible so it just works. This little planer has been great. Payed $300 for mine when Dewalt was thinking of discontinuing it at Lowes… then changed their minds.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Congrats! That's the planer I'm getting soon unless the makita 2012nb goes on sale.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Another 5 star review and the tool is still in the box and unused.*
What are you *reviewing* here ? 
Tool gloats belong in another forum as well as questions about their use and accessories.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Well, ………….at least Craftsman on the lake gave it a great review. Thanks.

The term "Heavy Duty"………..at 375 bucks brand new in the box. ………… I kinda doubt it, unless you are patient, there is nothing heavy duty about it and with that said……….."Heavy Duty" is a marketing term used by places who sell burgers


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Norman-So, how much did you have to pay for it?

-Gerry


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

You will like it, especially if you get the extension tables and stand for it. 
I have never had any trouble changing the blades. Keep the chrome bed waxed, and sharp blades on it and it will perform well for you.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

I have one of these lunchbox screamers too. My only complaint, well 2 actually is I do get a little snipe, which I cannot get rid of and the damn thing is LOUD!!! I cringe every time I turn it on and fear for the neighbors hearing.


----------



## mveach (Nov 16, 2011)

The best way to avoid snipe on any planer is properly adjusted infeed and outfeed support.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Enjoy.


----------



## joeyinsouthaustin (Sep 22, 2012)

I own two of these. They are loud, but will last a long time under very heavy operating conditions. I would have to estimate getting close to 1 million board feet!! It has a great tool (love the magnets) for the blades, and they were consistent enough that you can dismantle the whole machine with it. I love the little tray under the cover on the out feed side to stick the screws when changing the blade. Also a good feature that the overheat protect is mounted right up front. 
The cowling surrounding the impeller will wear through on the back side filling the case with chips  Good news is that the part is $10-$15 and can be changed in less than 20 min I think I am on my 5th cowling. The other thing is the depth gauge will come out of calibration. Because the machine is soooo loooud you can't really tell it is bogging down. so watch that. Also it accepts 4" or a shop vac dust collection. Even large shop vacs are in-adequate and can cause back ups in the cowling, I would recommend only real dust collection or a broom. I have always run stock at half what the gauge allows and have gotten years of service from each. It is nice that the thickness gauge runs the entire width of the infeed.

This satisfies the review portion of this string.
(I think it was a review of the tool purchase??)


----------

